# 

## Nat_Ly

!        06.10.2014 .    ,   3 . 2014 .         ,       .   01.01.14  05.10.14     06.10.14  31.12.14  .   4 .

----------


## Storn

- 
   ,      ?

----------


## Nat_Ly

3 . 14 .       .           3 . 2014 .

----------


## Storn

? :Wow: 
     ....    .....        ....     :Big Grin:

----------


## Nat_Ly

06.10.14...         9  . 2014 .

----------


## Storn

> 9 . 2014 .


   ?

----------


## Nat_Ly

.

----------


## Mali

,   -   .
  .
 ,       ,    .

----------


## Alise07

!            ,     ...          .       :Wow:

----------


## -

. ,  ..     "0", .     ,   .         .        .....

----------


## Alise07

,      ?         ?

----------


## Alise07

> .....


    ,    ,

----------


## -

,      . ,  ,  ..  ..
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=505813 ( .)

  ,   ?

 ,            .    . 16 . 15  N 212- "  ..."       ,                ,          ()             .
   ,       .       ,               .
 ,                        ,    ,     .
  ,   . 75     ()     (, , , , )           .
 . 5 . 58              ( - )                 .
               ,     19.11.2013 N 19-2568/2013 ,               .      ,     ,       ,     .
        ,               ,                .
       25.06.2013 N 43-22087/2012 ,        ,              ,        .
 ,        ,        01.04.2008 N 13584/07.
     29.10.2013 N 40-15112/13       ,    N 212-    ,         .    ,         .

----------


## -

, 2
:          10.09.2013.            2-       ?         (      15.09.2013   )?

:                   .
   2- (.     17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@)       ()     .
    ,      01.01.2013  31.08.2013 .

:                 (. 4 . 57   ).  ,    ,   .
           (. 2 . 11    08.08.2001 N 129- "       ").
         (  )   .                 (. 4 . 43, . 5 . 75   ).
,          .
   . 5 . 58              ( - )                 .
   -              .
 . 2 . 230                   ,                1  ,     .
      -  ,        01.04.2014,      2013 .              .
   (  26.10.2011 N -4-3/17827@,  13.08.2009 N 3-5-04/1257@  .) ,                   .
              .
        2-       ,            (. 55  ).
 ,  2-       ()     .
   . 2 . 223                 ,    .
           .
       ,    2013 .    30.09.2013.
  ,  ,    2013 . (  ),     ()    2-,     2013 .
         2013 .  31.08.2013, ,      2-,    2013 .    ,        2013 .
        03.02.2012 N -4-3/1692@.

----------


## -

,     ....
          ,      (. . 1, 5 . 58  ).           (. 3 . 58  ).  ,   ,   (. . 1, 3, 5 . 58  ).
  :   -                 (. 2 . 55  ).               (. 3 . 55  ).      . 50           ,      


  "     ", 2014, N 17
   :  
    ?

----------


## Alise07

:Frown:

----------


## Alise07

145 .    1 ?

----------

,     ,   , ,   1        ?      ?     ? :Wow:    17.10.14,

----------


## Alise07

> ,     ,   , ,   1        ?      ?     ?   17.10.14,

----------

?   ?    , -  :Wow:   1  , 1    ,      /   :Wow:

----------


## Alise07

> ?   ?    , -   1  , 1    ,      /


,  .      ,     ,

----------

/ ? 17.10.14 ,    .    ,  ,      :Wow:

----------


## Alise07

> / ? 17.10.14 ,    .    ,  ,


    ,    .    ?      ,

----------

> ,    .    ?      ,


       ,  /   -

----------


## Alise07

,

----------



----------


## Alise07

> 


  .

----------


## -

,  .     "0",   (  N .).  ,      " 0".

----------

,      ?

----------


## Alise07

> ,      ?


    ? ?

----------


## Alise07

,       .     -

----------

> ? ?


 :yes:

----------


## Alise07

>

----------


## Radugabuh

24 .(     9 .  ).    23        4   .    0.      1000 . .     ,     4  ,    0 (    )    .       4 .         -          .         .       .   , ,        ,   2       01.01  23.10       24.10-31.12.       ,     ,    ,     .            .

----------

> 24 .(     9 .  ).    23        4   .    0.      1000 . .     ,     4  ,    0 (    )    .       4 .         -          .         .       .   , ,        ,   2       01.01  23.10       24.10-31.12.       ,     ,    ,     .            .


     ?     16.10.14.,    :Wow: ,

----------

> ?     16.10.14.,   ,


 ,       97.21   16.10.14  ?

----------

*Radugabuh*,   ,    16.10.14,  99 .    16.10.14,     31.12.14,  99    .     99 .  ?

----------

-     .
         - ..        ,
           (       
 ...

----------


## Radugabuh

!     20   .    .   ,      .      .

----------


## Radugabuh

.
:        ,               .

:





 12  2014 . N -4-3/8919@

                     .
  4  57     ( -  )    ,       ,        .
 5  58   ,             ( - )                 .
   9  50     ( - )                       .                ,        .
 2  50  ,   ()          50          ,     ,    ,       .
         55 . ,  2  55  , ,        ,                .          .
  3  55 ,     ()    ,                 ().
  ,   2  3  55 ,      ,          .     , ,                .
                     .
     3  50               ()   .
  3  80              .
1.      ( - ).
 163         .    1  173   ,    ,       .
 5  174  ,   (     ),   ,    5  173 ,                               20-  ,     ,      21 .
   ,      09.01.2014, ..  I  2014 .
 ,                   ,               .            ,     ,   ,        .
            I  2014  ,      I  2014 .      (  ),    I  2014 .,      ,   I  2014 .
   I  2014 .           ,   5  174 .
2.     .
   3  55 ,                -       ,                   .
 ,  -                      01.01.2014  08.01.2014     .        09.01.2014.
         -    2.7         ,      22.03.2012 N -7-3/174@ (     20.04.2012 N 23898).
3.     .
             ()          ,                    .
  2.8         ,      24.11.2011 N -7-11/895,         -            (      ,    ,   ,      )    ( 01)   "   ()"   "215"  "216",          -.   ""    .
  "/  "    ,             (       ,  ,          ).
  1  2        ,       (    ,  ,         ).



3 
..
12.05.2014

----------

:
  : "    ,        ."
 -   19  2014 .    - 20  2015 ,     18 .
        ?????

----------


## Radugabuh

24 .     (  )   20  2015.

----------

?

----------


## Radugabuh

.               .

----------



----------

> ,      ?


.    -           ,  .   ,   .   ,       ,       .        ,          . ..     .     .      1    .     ,     ? , .

----------


## .

> 


               215    1.    55        -      .  ,                  50.         .         .

----------

> 215    1.    55        -      .  ,                  50.         .         .


          ,             ,     .  .   .           (  ).           (-  )       ,         . .             ,

----------


## Sphynx

> !     20   .    .   ,      .      .


                  31.12.2014.        ,   -     ,         31.12.2014.,    1   . ,    (27  ) ,           .

----------

[QUOTE=Sphynx;54453251]

 ,     ,    ,   30 ,    ,      ,       31   ,      , .
      2014    .     (17  ,     ) ,          ()       (            ).      :     15 (  17.10.14,     30.09.14, 17  )

----------

,     ,    ,   30 ,    ,      ,       31   ,      , .
          ,     ,         31  ,    , ,      .

----------

.   15.05.        +     ,       .

----------

